# Do you kiss your cats?



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Just wondering to what degree everyone kisses or does not kiss their cats! Thought this might be interesting!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You betcha -- I give 'em all a big smooch every day, but not on the mouth, since they eat and lick stuff that's, well, kind of gross 8O 

Since this is cat-related, I'll move this to Cat Chat for you :wink:


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes.. but on the top of their heads... when they will let me LOL.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*kissable*

Nope, I don't kiss Gizmo. She headbutts though, so I get a mouthful of fur when she wants to wake me up in the morning!


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha, they get kisses on the mouth! They don't like it that much though, but I do :lol: !


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah my boys get kissys every day lol


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mellie and I kiss on the lips. Also I kiss her on her head. But when I say "kissie-kissie" she nose-bumps me on my puckered lips. Rocket and Twink turn away when I try to do that, so they just get their kisses elsewhere on their heads.


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

coaster said:


> Mellie and I kiss on the lips. Also I kiss her on her head. But when I say "kissie-kissie" she nose-bumps me on my puckered lips. Rocket and Twink turn away when I try to do that, so they just get their kisses elsewhere on their heads.


Tim.........BUDDY! Do I need to start worrying about you? :lol: Please don't tell me so! :lol: (Where did I put that phone number?) (Oh, here it is, hello? Napa State? I need a referal for a friend) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Willow wobbler monster cat gets kisses on the lips but Toby and Smudge only on the head and wherever else I can catch them....they aren't really ones for showing emotion


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

This is one of the biggest things I miss about Pearl, she would tilt her head down a little whenever I said "Pearlie! Gimme a kiss! GIMME KISS!" and she'd let me kiss the top of her head. Wish I could kiss you again, Pearl...  

Kit N. sometimes allows me to kiss her and Dude always acts like a little kid getting a kiss from an older relative they hardly ever see! :lol:
The DustBunny will rub her nose and face all over yours if you let her!


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

I realized that I didn't answer my own question!! DUH!

Cooper LOVES to give and get kisses--he presses his nose into my mouth when I say "Give me a kiss"

Cylie likes kisses on top of her head--when she is in the mood for it!

Chloe--does not like kisses--but does head butt my face.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mango LOVES to get kisses. He lives for them. Lets sayabout at least 100 a day! Really! He is SO kissable!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

> You betcha -- I give 'em all a big smooch every day, but not on the mouth, since they eat and lick stuff that's, well, kind of gross



Ditto :love2


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

I kiss the cats ALOT. They don't mind too much...they just look like "why me?" but put up with it :wink: But I dont kiss them on themouth...I've seen them eat too many spiders :roll:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet gets kissed every day, whether she likes it or not. I generally go the top of her head, her nose or the side of her face.


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

But of course. What a silly question!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I kiss Baby on the mouth sometimes and my sister and parents say not to do that, well I try not to do it sometimes anymore, but I love giving her kisses. If I try and open a door I say to her Gimme a kiss Baby and she'll do it like nose kisses or something. I think she is like bribing me to open the door for her! :lol:


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I kiss my kitty (Halifax) on the top of his head and his cute little whiskery cheecks! :2kitties 

If I pucker up my lips and give a smoochie noise he'll give me a kiss himself if he is in the mood. He mostly kisses me on the lips, forehead or even up my nose sometimes... which feels... WEEEEIIIRD! :lol:


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Aeki Muffinhands--

Is the puppy in your signature picture an Old English Sheepbog pup??


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*kissy*

If I say "Kiss?" Gizmo will touch noses with me. That's as far as we've gone.

Actually, Gizmo is an incredibly affectionate animal; she frequently sleeps holding hands with me (she puts her paw in my hand) and she's really a delightful little companion. There's enough affection expressed through other means; we don't have to do smoochies like people...


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

lilaccat3456 said:


> Aeki Muffinhands--
> 
> Is the puppy in your signature picture an Old English Sheepbog pup??


Yup! That's my Momoko about a year and a half ago. She is much bigger now.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Aeki Muffinhands said:


> lilaccat3456 said:
> 
> 
> > Aeki Muffinhands--
> ...


I had a Sheepdog when I was a child--her name was Lady Rose Cagney and she was amazing. She was so smart and would always try to "herd" us together when we were in the yard. My dad and stepmother now have a sheepdog named Jonah--he is not real personable except to my stepmom and dad, but he is very bright! They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

There should be an option for "not on the lips, although my cat rubs my lips with his gums and teeth when I'm not paying attention closely enough to dodge"


----------



## ness (May 23, 2006)

Yes i do, i love my cat to bits and am always giving her kisses. I kiss her head but i love to snuggle her belly because it's really soft and fluffy.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> ...my cat rubs my lips with his gums and teeth when I'm not paying attention closely enough to dodge"


Mmmmmmm.....cat saliva!! 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Of course! I kiss Blueberry's head all over, except his mouth. Like Ness, I like to kiss his white tummy! He's a Blue Point Siamese, and his tummy is so clean and sweet! He likes to have his tummy rubbed too.  If I ask for a kiss, he "tastes" my cheek. He's always kissing me on my arm or hand. He's a real lover, and SOON he's going to have a little sister!


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

Your survey made me laugh! I will always be able to hear my father's voice in my head, "QUIT KISSING THE CAT!" followed by all the reasons why it's bad for you! But I would all the time, and it would always be followed by my father yelling "Quit kissing the cat!" Could never resist, but I don't kiss them on the mouth, because I know where its been! My cat growing up use to lick my nose though, and I allowed her to do that. I would kiss her face or her forehead, and she would lick me back. My cats now lick me, but its usually on my hand, and I have a feeling its to get me to pet them, rather than out of affection.  Well, I take that back, its probably a combination of expressing affection and wanting to be pet. 

Carissa


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I always kiss my cats when i pick them up... i can't resist... i love them soo much... 
Jeanie, did you find a siamese like you wanted too :?:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I was saving this as a surprise! I have been approved for a beautiful little Seal Point Balinese girl (long haired Siamese) and will have her within a couple of weeks!  

I guess you know, Estelle, that my Seal Point female died in the fall, so Blueberry will be happy, I'm sure, to have a new "sister."  

Blueberry and Precious were bonded, and we have both had a hard time with her death.


----------



## Binx (Sep 14, 2005)

Right between the ears.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

i kiss my cats on the top of their heads and on their cheeks.


----------



## kos (Jun 8, 2006)

its more like the other way around kos gives me a kiss  
but i give her a kiss on the head.


----------



## jsshark1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*kisses all day*

kisses all day long, if Bonnie had it her way she would stay cheek to cheek with me all day  

Clyde is another thing he gets kisses all day long but gives a – ok ok that’s enough attitude- :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bonnie sounds like Blueberry, a velcro kitty!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Stephen loves her kisses... and she'll return the favor if I ask.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Dec 28, 2005)

I kiss heads, noses, lips, feets, tails- I swear I am pathologically in love with my kitties. "Feets" are one of my favorites as I think kitty feets are the sweetest, softest thing EVER!

I kiss 'em as much as they will happily tolerate. Rochester doesn't like it too much, so he gets the fewest. Loomis is a head butter, so he gets kisses all the time. But Renfield is king of the kissers. From his perch on top one of the cat trees near the kitchen he reaches out to kiss me every time I walk by. It makes my heart go pitter patter!

told you I had it bad...


----------

